# Will it ever happen?



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

huntingfool43 said:


> No Way
> 
> We already have 2 tags a year, one in the spring and one in the fall and that is plenty.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

:lol: Wow, before I answer this one, no throwing tomatoes!

I do favor a two bird limit......

*If* it is for areas that after much study, and counting can justify the extra tags then I'm all for it. I do hear and understand the arguments of different bird densities in different areas as well as overloading of hunters. But I also know that the area around me here (and granted most of it is private land and access may be tough for some) could more than likely handle a two bird limit within the next couple of years if not now already. No matter what though, I do believe we will eventually see a two bird limit here in Michigan whether it's due to population numbers or the almighty dollar!

Also been having this discussion on another Board that I enjoy, take a look if you'd like and see some input from some other States.  

http://wildturkeyzone.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9353

No matter what your opinion on it is, good luck to you all this season!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I've received two tags from the MIDNR for fall hunting in the past. Not enough applicants, so they issued two. This was in the late 80's and the sport is more popular now.

I'd rather see tags spread to everyone that wants one before issuing multiple tags to individuals. I would also like to see more public land permits in areas where birds are plentiful. I hunt private land, btw.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sib said:


> I've received two tags from the MIDNR for fall hunting in the past. Not enough applicants, so they issued two. This was in the late 80's and the sport is more popular now.
> 
> Was that in the fall season? I had two fall tags in Menominee county in 1989. Hundreds of turkeys on private land but the only way you could get on was give the crying farmer your bill fold.
> I remember when there were unlimited fall tags in the Allegan area one time. run out of tags you just had to go to the DNR office and get more. Sems like they were trying to shoot off all the turekys they could with the poor genetics from the origanl turkey plants.
> ...


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

We have already ruined michigans deer hunting quality so why must we ruin a good thing of turkey hunting?? IF you want to fill your freezer with turkey then go to some farm and shoot a few domesticated ones, if you want to be in the feild more then just go bird watching, heck I love just watching turkeys in there normal habitat. Why must you need more then one bird? If it does go to to a 2 bird limit why would it stop there? Your just gonna want a 3 bird limit . Here is a good idea if you want a second bird then go out of state and shoot another. Do we really want turkey hunting to turn into the same case as trying to shoot a deer in michigan?? rotest_erotest_e


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

multibeard said:


> Was that in the fall season? I had two fall tags in Menominee county in 1989. Hundreds of turkeys on private land but the only way you could get on was give the crying farmer your bill fold.
> I remember when there were unlimited fall tags in the Allegan area one time. run out of tags you just had to go to the DNR office and get more. Sems like they were trying to shoot off all the turekys they could with the poor genetics from the origanl turkey plants.


LOL, It was the same county my friend (Menominee), seemed the birds were everywhere and hardly anyone was hunting them, especially the locals that were whitetail-centric to say the least. Camp is there, so access wasn't a problem and I filled both tags. Things have changed a bit and more people are chasing birds in the area. Additionally, the area being whitetail savy and cashing in early on the leasing idea, it is tough to get access without cracking your wallet. Those were the days, a guy could have multiple sections to himself.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I think the fall harvest needs to be increased for sure. In my area there are lots of turkeys not not many people hunt them in the fall. If the biologists said the population was too high, I'd be all for 2 or 3 tags for the fall season.


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in favor of 2 tags in certain areas. Doing away with the lottery in certain areas as well. I live in SW Michigan and there's turkey everywhere you look. Maybe they should have a lottery or have a one bird limit on pheasant since those are just about non-existent. Just my 2-cents.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont think they should give two tags in a season. Our numbers arent that spectacular throughout the state, certain areas yes(SL), but not the whole state. But, i wouldnt be surprised to see it happen.

Look at the debocal we have with the "lottery". I pay an application fee, then *unsuccsessful* applicants go down and get *leftover permits*. Then after they get thier crack at the *leftovers,* we open it up to the *general public, who didnt apply*, and they get whatever they want.:rant: Now thats putting pressure on the flock!!!...Double that with a two tag system and see what happens. That would be like me buying a lottery ticket, not hitting the jackpot, and the state saying come on down and buy a gaurenteed ticket to get the same amount as the jackpot was....That aint gonna happen, and unsuccsessful applicants and those who dont apply shouldnt get a tag either...thats why its a lottery!!! You get it or you dont!!!

So basically we have an over the counter license for turkey hunting already. Why even have a lottery? Its just another way to get an additional $4 from all of us that remember to apply, and who actually love to turkey hunt. I cant begin to understand how the current stystem is fair to those of us who apply....its not that $4 is allot of money, its the principal behind it...Its a bunch of BS!!!...As would be a two tag season!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NO!! I will take quality over quantity thank you


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> I dont think they should give two tags in a season. Our numbers arent that spectacular throughout the state, certain areas yes(SL), but not the whole state. But, i wouldnt be surprised to see it happen.
> 
> Look at the debocal we have with the "lottery". I pay an application fee, then *unsuccsessful* applicants go down and get *leftover permits*. Then after they get thier crack at the *leftovers,* we open it up to the *general public, who didnt apply*, and they get whatever they want.:rant: Now thats putting pressure on the flock!!!...Double that with a two tag system and see what happens. That would be like me buying a lottery ticket, not hitting the jackpot, and the state saying come on down and buy a gaurenteed ticket to get the same amount as the jackpot was....That aint gonna happen, and unsuccsessful applicants and those who dont apply shouldnt get a tag either...thats why its a lottery!!! You get it or you dont!!!
> 
> So basically we have an over the counter license for turkey hunting already. Why even have a lottery? Its just another way to get an additional $4 from all of us that remember to apply, and who actually love to turkey hunt. I cant begin to understand how the current stystem is fair to those of us who apply....its not that $4 is allot of money, its the principal behind it...Its a bunch of BS!!!...As would be a two tag season!!!


 
Especially with the ZZ hunt! The DNR has done this for the second year in a row now......the quota is 60,000 permits.....20,000 people applied ($4) and got this hunt....they have 40,000 left over so they open the rest to the general public over the counter to anyone!.....let's see, the DNR makes $80,000 on the $4 application fee from those who did it right and then a possible $600,000 ($15/license) on the remaining 40,000................... !!!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Especially with the ZZ hunt! The DNR has done this for the second year in a row now......the quota is 60,000 permits.....20,000 people applied ($4) and got this hunt....they have 40,000 left over so they open the rest to the general public over the counter to anyone!.....let's see, the DNR makes $80,000 on the $4 application fee from those who did it right and then a possible $600,000 ($15/license) on the remaining 40,000................... !!!!!


Look in the turkey book. there is a DNR astrict next to the QUOTA Astric ===to quota may be adjusted---- UPPPP if necessary so they will never sell out.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> I get more thrill out of calling in a bird for some one else than myself anymore. Especially when the shooter is so blown out that they can not even fill out there own tag.


Tom - If you run out of people to call for .... I know a little 11yr old girl, with a new 20ga. 



multibeard said:


> I agree. That why we need to keep the ZZ area from expanding north!!! It was proposed to do that in 2005 into Oceana and Newaygo counties. Luckily it was turned down. It would have closed all public lands in the two counties to turkey hunting with a 234 permit. That amounts to over 50,000 acres in Oceana county and probably around the same in Newaygo county.


That would not have been good for me. That would have taken away most of the north side of the county! I do not get a trukey too often, some years I just do not take it serious enough. But I sure do enjoy wandering the National Forest, going where ever I want. And I always get the 234 hunt so that I can hunt at my leasure ... and not have to worry about the weatherman.:lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> Tom - If you run out of people to call for .... I know a little 11yr old girl, with a new 20ga.
> 
> Just might be able to work something out depending on how things go over here. It's been a long time since I hunted over around the pond we talked about earlier.
> 
> I alway love calling for a newbie. I bet that little girl wouldn't get as shook up as the guy that owns the cabin on the creek. :lol: At least the tags are sticky back so you don't have to tie one on the leg.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The problem with giving extra tags in the spring in SOME areas is that, once you give the DNR an inch, the next year they take a mile, they've proven that on LOTS of other turkey hunting issues, so there can't be any give. 

Doesn't matter how many tags you hand out in the fall in most areas, there's not enough interest in fall hunting. People are too deer driven. Shut down a portion of the deer archery season, you'd see more interest in fall turkey hunting. I'm certainly not advocating that-just saying that's the only way we'll ever see more fall turkey hunters. 

And, in most areas, the problem with too many birds in those areas is that they're all on private land no one can get access to. And turkeys are much more visible in the spring than at any other time of the year-can mistakenly trick you into thinking there's lots of them...when maybe you're just seeing the same birds, over and over.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

wackmaster said:


> Let everyone have a peice of the pie and its not the quanity of birds or days you spend in the woods but the quality of the hunt and if everyone is walking over eachother trying to bag ther SECOND tom of the week and or taking a chance of a bird away from another hunter it would just make turkey hunting less enjoyable for everyone in the future. One tom is enough workout, mentally and physically on me for a season anyway!
> 
> rotest_erotest_erotest_erotest_erotest_erotest_erotest_erotest_e


I see the quality of turkey hunting in Michigan going downhill rapidly, very rapidly. Poaching, bushwhacking, baiting, killing birds off the bird feeder, road hunting, tresspassing, intereference with other turkey hunters in the field, etc, etc, increases every year according to the COs I talk to on a regular basis. 

Issuing a second or bonus tag will only make that all that crap worse.

*NOOOOOOOOO!!!
*

Natty B.


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, these are all good points. I guess that a 2nd tag may not be the smartest thing the DNR could do however it is likely to happen eventually. I am going to southern Ohio to hunt the 26th-30th of April and may make that an annual thing. They have a 2 bird limit so that would give me the opportunity to get 3 a year with the present regs. More than enough to satisfy my spring hankerin'! And I will also be calling and running my video camera for freinds and family!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Tooth517 said:


> And I will also be calling and running my video camera for freinds and family!!


T517,

And in the end, that's what its all about. Good Luck down in the Buckeye State.

NB


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Breadman welcome to the site!

I don't see things as bad as Natty Bumpo has (thank God)in my area....but it just could be the poachers are still involved in the Spring Deer Hunt.

I think things are just fine the way things are.

Linda I would think that Al Stewart and others like him would leave before they stood by to watch the Turkey Population decimated for $'s.

I know that there are too many smart people in the DNR that wouldn't jeopardize the future of Turkey Hunting for short term monetary gain.

Besides there aren't enough Turkey Hunters to make that kind of a difference in the deficit- even if they doubled the tag cost and let you buy 4 tags it would only scratch the surface. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I think its alright the way it is.... I have hardly come across anyone in the past few years who did not get their first hunt.. Of couse I am limited to the people I just speak with, but it seems like all the people they know usually get their first if not second choice


----------

